# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  GEAK Watch, GEAK, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - GEAK

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 7, 2013

Smart watch, designed by GEAK. It featured Android 4.1 operation system.

----------

